# Our Parish Church



## Ed Bray (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 22, 2011)

I like the colours in this shot, it's an interesting building too. How old is it?


----------



## Ed Bray (Apr 22, 2011)

BlackSheep said:


> I like the colours in this shot, it's an interesting building too. How old is it?


 
*Some information I found earlier.*

St. Budeaux Parish Church, 

This church sits high on the hill with commanding views of sea and river. 

The present church was completed in 1563 just five years after the twenty-five-year old daughter of Henry V111 and Anne Boleyn had become Queen Elizabeth 1. Shortly after this in 1569 (SIr) Francis Drake married Mary Newman here. Drake was a pioneer, a great sea captain of the English Fleet that defeated the Spanish Armada in 1588. King Philip of Spain hated 'El Draco' because of his independent ways. Many would say he was a pirate, but this suited the Queen Elizabeth since he provided them with plundered wealth.


*View overlooking Ernesettle, up the river Tamar and over Cornwall from same Camera position as the Church shot but turned approximately 90 degrees to the right.*


----------



## KenC (Apr 22, 2011)

Wrong time of day.  With the shadows on the building and headstones, one's eye is drawn to the well-lit grass, which is the least important thing in the photo.  The composition and perspective are good, although I'd prefer that the bottom of the headstone in the center weren't cut off - just go back when the sun is behind you or on a cloudy day.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 22, 2011)

That's a very pretty village. I find the history very interesting, too. On my grandmother's side of the family tree, I have ancestors from the Devon area from that time. I'm not sure where they were exactly, but it's fun to imagine that they lived there!


----------



## TexJoachim (Apr 22, 2011)

Could I see it in black & white, too?

Regards,

Joe


----------



## Ed Bray (Apr 22, 2011)

TexJoachim said:


> Could I see it in black & white, too?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Joe


 
Joe, Your wish is my command.


----------



## TexJoachim (Apr 22, 2011)

Believe it or not, I prefer the bw to the coloured version.
Thanks for showing!

Regards,

Joe


----------



## Ed Bray (Apr 22, 2011)

Actually Joe, so do I.


----------



## rjackjames (Apr 23, 2011)

Yea the B&W version is much better


----------



## Ed Bray (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice looking church!


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 24, 2011)

The B&W does look much better, good suggestion Joe!


----------



## JBArts (Apr 24, 2011)

That's a nice looking village and that church does look old based from the facade's color and texture. I also like the B&W version of this image.


----------



## Eric Via (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm diggin' the B&W version more also!  Good job!


----------



## Ed Bray (May 1, 2011)

JBArts said:


> That's a nice looking village and that church does look old based from the facade's color and texture. I also like the B&W version of this image.


 
I like the painting but can't see a mono version.



Eric Via said:


> I'm diggin' the B&W version more also!  Good job!


 
Thank you.


----------



## Frequency (May 1, 2011)

Black and white is really colorful here; actually it is the presence of graveyard that makes this a winner in B&W

Wonderful story teller

Regards 

NB: I once again looked at the color image; it has its own charm!!!


----------



## ascott (May 1, 2011)

I'd liked to have seen this from a lower POV and maybe with a headstone more in the frame, good effort though.


----------

